# Round Clear sheet labels



## jennyannlowe (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi ya'll.

anyone have a cheap source for a package of round CLEAR sheet labels that I can edit with Word or publisher and print?

I use several different kinds of molds and I think that a clear ROUND label would be the easiest to use on all sizes. maybe 1.5"

anyone know of a good deal? I know I can look on amazon and ebay. jUst checking for anything else.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 2, 2016)

Good deal not likely.  Labels are not inexpensive.  However, check out labels by the sheet or online labels.   They both have a great selection to choose from.  I have used both anf have been happy with my purchases.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 2, 2016)

Labels tend to be relatively expensive. But I really love ordering from online labels. They are fast, well priced, and good quality. I just ordered some waterproof (not clear) inkjet ones and my testing went really well. I didn't get any running or smudging.

Here's the 1.5" rounds. I also really like their software but I know people that use word or publisher with them. 

http://www.onlinelabels.com/OL2088.htm?src=dlc-21&sr=1060007943


----------



## Saponista (Jun 2, 2016)

Home printed label sheets when you are doing circles is an absolute nightmare. Take it from someone who spent hours trying to line them up and was pretty much in tears. I ended up giving up because even if the paper sheet shifts by only a mm its really obvious. Far more so that for rectangular labels. I bought a4 label sheets and now punch out my labels with a punch instead as its way more accurate. I am currently getting quotes to get them printed for me though.


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 2, 2016)

I agree with saponista.  They can be a peata.  I do the same thing with my rounds I print them on full sheet labels and then cut them with a scrap booking punch.  If you do that and have a back ground you will want to draw a rectangle the size of the full sheet fill it with your background color and send it to the back.  This will allow you extra cushion when you use the punch.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 2, 2016)

I order in labelsonline, and I pay a fortune for 100 sheets of weatherproof $146 with conversing to CAD.  They still are worth the money, no smudging, beautiful colors It is worth the money.   The way you pack and label is selling your product.
I had printed and cut with my scissors 10 labels, Never again.  I had ordered two kinds of round labels 2' and 2.5' the last is perfect for my round soaps


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 2, 2016)

Hmmm.  I never heard of this company.  Thanks for this info.  I've always used Avery (or store brand that code with Avery) and use the Avery online templates.  I may have to rethink my way of doing labels.  Although, I did see that their software has a monthly fee because your "free" license runs out after a length of time depending on your purchase amount.  Adobe is now a subscription service instead of a software purchase.  (I don't know how long it's been like that; I just tried to buy their pdf editing software.)


----------



## dibbles (Jun 2, 2016)

I like to use labels by the sheet since I don't sell and I can just get the quantity I need. I've used the water resistant inkjet and have had good results with them. I think Elements also has this type of label, and suggests the size that goes with their bottles and jars.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 3, 2016)

Yep, round labels are a Pain to print. I will suggest you buy sample sheets for labelsonline or labelsbythe sheet, especially if using a laser printer. I cannot use their labels in my 7 yr old digital Oki since they changed manufacturers of their labels. The original manufacturer went out of business. They melt onto my fuser drum and it is not fun to peel them off. My Oki does not have an option to lower temperature.


----------



## Soapsense (Jun 5, 2016)

Yup, round labels are awful to line up, I use Avery, but choose a a base template that has a border, and buy the print to the edge labels, the border gives me the buffer for not being completely lined up.


----------



## jennyannlowe (Jun 16, 2016)

I got my punch. I got Avery full sheet labels. But I am having real trouble punching out circle labels. It jams almost every time! I even exchanged my punch for a friskars one. 

Is there a trick to this? Does anyone else have trouble punching 2" circles? I may have to get the circle labels. 

Any tips?


----------



## jennyannlowe (Jun 16, 2016)

I give up!!! I can't for the life of me use a punch on Avery full sheet labels. Ive tried 4 different punches. I've tried wax paper and foil on the punch....no use. Is it the kind of labels? Is there another brand easier to punch? I'm about ready to throw my punch in the street and run over it a few times.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 16, 2016)

nope, punch only works on regular paper.  I order my round weatherproof labels in Labelsonline.com.   Even the conversion to CAD is a killer.  Their round labels are wonderful and you design on their "Maestro designer" software
Just give back the punch I had like 5 of them, none worked well, Friskas suppose to be good but in my opinion they are BS


----------



## jennyannlowe (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks....its disappointing but I'm gonna have to break down and order some. Maybe I'll cut squares out of the labels I already have until they are used up. 

Thanx


----------



## Saponista (Jun 17, 2016)

I use my punch on label sheets - it's white pvc waterproof labels. You have to do it in one quick sharp motion and use quite a lot of force and they pop out.


----------



## jennyannlowe (Jun 20, 2016)

I would have to say that trying to figure out the labels and creating/ designing them, logos, trying to figure out best way to punch them....has taken up too much time. Way too much! I guess that is a consequence of making soap in too many different sizes. 

I bought white glossy 2" circle inkjet Avery labels. I printed them out and was instantly delighted with the vibrant colors. However I was crestfallen when I saw they smudged. Even days later still smudge. So I've ordered the same style but in matte finish. I'm hopeful they will work out well. 

I would love to get waterproof labels but they are so expensive! 

And I discovered that I can use my circle punch on some labels if I punch it quick hard and fast. .. On thermal labels but still not Avery.  Unless I use my other cutter...see pic. Its friskars and adjustable. Can cut 1 to 8 in circles. It does work but takes awhile to get the hang of. I can use it in a pinch. But it's still too much trouble. I swear...with almost every new development I always try to find a cheap way of accomplishing my goal. And I remember at first...thinking " I'm not gonna buy circle labels....I'll punch my own" ..... I give in. I'm gonna forget that nonsense and keep buying labels. 

So...do most gloss inkjet labels smudge?


----------

